# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Samsung LE40S86BD και DVB-T Mpeg4

## Radiometer

Έχω την παρακάτω τηλεόραση LE40S86BD της Samsung έχει ενσωματωμένο δεκτή Mpeg2 και θέλω να την κάνω να δουλεύει και σε Mpeg4.
Οι  επιλογές είναι , η  ξεχωριστό εξωτερικό δέκτη η κλασική κάρτα που κουμπώνει στην COMMON INTERFACE.

Η ερώτηση μου είναι, από κάρτες τι υπαρχή στην αγορά μιας και δεν θέλω να βάλω  εξωτερικό δέκτη.
Υπαρχή κάποια αξιόπιστη κάρτα που να δουλεύει σταθερά χωρίς κολλήματα και καθυστερήσεις ?

----------


## MadAss

απο οτι εχω δει...αξιοπιστες ειναι οι Neotion Free-to-air...αλλα αν βρεις καπου την εκδοση 10, γιατι εκδοση 11 βγαζουν προβλημα!!

PS. η εκδοση ειναι ο αριθμος που γραφει διπλα απο το Μ: στην τελευτεα γραμμη της πισω πλευρας

----------


## stom

Επειδη εχουν αρχισει κατι φημες οτι θα βγαλει η ερτ HD συντομα (κατι ακουγεται για τελικο του champions link), να εχετε στα υποψιν οτι οι καρτες ΔΕΝ προκειται να δειξουν οτιδηποτε HD.
Τωρα βεβαια, με το απιστευτο μαγαζι που λεγεται ερτ φυσικα και δεν ειναι να τους περνεις σοβαρα, καθοτι απο υποσχεσεις πανε καλα, απο εργα ομως, ασε καλυτερα.

----------


## gRooV

εδώ υπάρχει η λίστα συμβατότητας
http://www.majar.gr/default.aspx?sec...t&productid=70

αναβάθμιση δεν βλέπω για το μοντέλο αυτό στην σελίδα
της samsung. πάντως αν και η τηλεόραση είναι στην λίστα
συμβατότητας μπορεί η καρτούλα να μην σου ανοίξει τα mpeg4.

----------


## H3

> εδώ υπάρχει η λίστα συμβατότητας
> http://www.majar.gr/default.aspx?sec...t&productid=70
> 
> αναβάθμιση δεν βλέπω για το μοντέλο αυτό στην σελίδα
> της samsung. πάντως αν και η τηλεόραση είναι στην λίστα
> συμβατότητας μπορεί η καρτούλα να μην σου ανοίξει τα mpeg4.




Η ποιο trouble free λυση ειναι με εξωτερικο κουτι ,για το θεμα με τις καρτες επειδη πολλα συμβαινουν, ακομα και εαν η τηλεοραση σου ειναι στην λιστα συμβατοτητας δεν ειναι καθολου σιγουρο οτι θα δουλευει  σωστα 
Μονο με δοκιμη θα εισαι σιγουρος

----------


## her

Σε Samsung είναι σπάνια περίπτωση να δουλέψει. 
Σχεδόν ποτέ δεν δουλεύει. Sony και LG μεγάλες πιθανότητες αλλά και πάλι με μερικά προβλήματα.


 Σε αυτό το site νομίζω έχει κάποιες καλύτερες λίστες συμβατότητας. 
http://www.digas-service.gr/product/...-cammpeg4.html

Πάντως υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση, αν το πρόβλημα είναι εμφάνιση, χώρου
http://www.digas-service.gr/product/...cartmpeg4.html

----------


## Radiometer

μμ δηλαδή είναι ρίσκο να πάω να πάρω την κάρτα, παντός και εγώ για αυτήν την NEOTION ακούω συνέχεια.
  από την άλλη δεν θέλω να πάρω εξωτερικό δεκτή για να μην προστεθεί   ακόμα ένα τηλεχειριστήριο στην συλλογή διότι ήδη  υπάρχουν 5 στο τραπεζάκι  :Lol:

----------

